# I’m new



## Greenman46 (Jul 21, 2019)

I’m here to ask for advice about my marriage and what to do thank you for having me


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy and welcome. 

Did you know I have a crystal ball? Let me rub it and see ........ uummmmmm.......your wife doesn't want sex. Am I right?

I'm just joking of course ...... Actually I just have ESP.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM Family, @Greenman46 !

You have come to the preeminent place to air your problems of importantance before our most caring and attentive membership! *


----------

